# where the big bass at in dauphne/fairhope area



## jeff portnoy (Mar 16, 2010)

anyone know of some good bass fishing spots


----------



## Slip Knot (Apr 24, 2009)

Fish River


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

they probably got blasted down around Fort Morgan from the way the river is running.


----------

